# Bugfest 2014!



## Rick (Aug 13, 2014)

It's about that time again! If you're in the SE U.S. September 20th I highly suggest coming to this event that takes place at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences. All things arthropod! As many of you know since 2007 I have hosted a mantis booth during this event. Even after 7 years it is still the only booth dedicated to mantids. Last year there were over 35,000 unique visitors to Bugfest.

As always I am looking for advice, suggestions, and input on how I can improve my display. If you were coming what would you like to see at a mantis booth? Currently I have preserved mantids and ooths, books, magazines, posters, live mantids, etc. I really need your help on suggesting other items to bring. 

Below are links to the last two years with pictures. I have a pretty good spread, but I tried to improve it every year. Unfortunately (and I find ridiculous) I am not permitted to bring live non-native mantids to this event. Therefore, I am looking for any US mantids members here would like to donate. I can send them back if needed. I have the more common ones covered but really need ground mantids, FL barks, etc. I would also be interested in purchasing some mantids for this event. 

http://mantidforum.n...topic=27039&amp;hl=

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=30968&amp;hl=

Check out the link below for details on Bugfest. They don't have this years locations for booths yet but it will be coming. 

http://www.bugfest.org/


----------



## dmina (Aug 14, 2014)

Whoo hoo... So excited..Road trip!


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2014)

dmina said:


> Whoo hoo... So excited..Road trip!


You wouldn't be the first!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool, I will check it out if I am still in NC in late Sep. Would they let you bring Chinese mantids (live)? Also just curious, where do you work Rick? You remind me of another Rick who works at a different NC museum.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Cool, I will check it out if I am still in NC in late Sep. Would they let you bring Chinese mantids (live)? Also just curious, where do you work Rick? You remind me of another Rick who works at a different NC museum.


Yes. I bring live U.S. mantids. They just won't allow anything exotic.

I don't actually work at the museum.


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 14, 2014)

Rick said:


> Yes. I bring live U.S. mantids. They just won't allow anything exotic.


Bring some diabolicas and say "It's okay, my friend releases these in to the wild all the time so they aren't 'exotic' anymore. What is ecosystem?"


----------



## dmina (Aug 14, 2014)

Someones trying to start trouble!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2014)

Still looking for U.S. mantids. Really in need of G. grisea at any instar. One individual is all I would need and will gladly pay for it. If needed I can ship mantids back. Also need ground mantids. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2014)

I need somebody to help at the booth in the afternoon if anybody here is interested. My regular person has to leave early. If you're in the area or visiting that day and want to help let me know. The museum offers volunteers but usually they don't have any mantis knowledge.


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Rick I seem to remember you asking for shots of the parasitic wasp? Well lucky you, someone sent me a bunch of oothecae and at least one was infected... so I can take some pictures so long as you are more interested in the babies coming out and running amok.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2014)

soundspawn said:


> Hey Rick I seem to remember you asking for shots of the parasitic wasp? Well lucky you, someone sent me a bunch of oothecae and at least one was infected... so I can take some pictures so long as you are more interested in the babies coming out and running amok.


I should have it covered by now. I would be interested in the hatched ooth with the wasp holes.


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 30, 2014)

Rick said:


> I would be interested in the hatched ooth with the wasp holes.


Sure thing


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2014)

About that time!


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 20, 2014)

Im sad that I couldn't come this year


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice, I see you even have a low rail back there to throw over anyone who wants to buy mantids as feeders. Good luck with the expo!


----------



## dmina (Sep 20, 2014)

Funny... Good luck Rick... I wanted to try and make it this year... Maybe next year...

Have fun... Be safe ..


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2014)

http://s13.photobucket.com/user/RTrone/media/Mantids/photo15_zps87daf5b5.jpg.html


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2014)

This was about the only time I had a chance to step away and take a picture. It was quite busy most of the day and many little hands means you have to pay attention.


----------



## Digger (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow. Great effort and display Rick!


----------



## dmina (Sep 21, 2014)

It looks great! Spread the Mantid word...


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2014)

Digger said:


> Wow. Great effort and display Rick!


Thank you! It gets better every year.


----------



## bobericc (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks very nice rick hope was it a lot of fun


----------



## dmina (Sep 23, 2014)

Now what are you going to do with the spare mantid?

if you need to give them away..


----------



## sally (Sep 23, 2014)

So well done  Love the ootheca ID display.


----------



## Forcep (Sep 23, 2014)

I was a volunteer on Bugfest 2012; still have the spider T shirt  

So bad I've left NC now, such a great place.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2014)

The museum has pics up on their flikr page:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/naturalsciences/sets/72157647543804578/


----------



## dmina (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2014)

dmina said:


> Looks like fun was had by all!


They could have done a better job capturing the event but then again there is a lot to see.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd also like to thank those who helped me:

Precarious

Vlodek

sally

soundspawn


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice job Rick!! The display looked incredible. Looks similar to the spot you were in last year?

Next year I will definitely make it down.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2014)

devetaki9 said:


> Nice job Rick!! The display looked incredible. Looks similar to the spot you were in last year?
> 
> Next year I will definitely make it down.


It was the exact same spot. I think they will keep me there from now on.


----------

